# CNET Sharp LC-70LE745U Review



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

T*he good*: The Sharp LC-LE745U series delivers relatively accurate color and a matte screen that works well in bright rooms. The no-nonsense black metal design has a higher-end feel. Its feature set includes excellent help and support options, built-in Wi-Fi, and a remote with three programmable keys to easily access favorite apps.

*The bad*: This Sharp performed worse overall than its less-expensive linemate, with lighter black levels and less even lighting across the screen, both especially obvious in dark scenes under home theater lighting. Itc picture controls didn't work properly. The Sharp also failed to properly handle film-based (1080p/24) sources, causing slight stutter in certain scenes. 3D glasses cost $50 each and are not included.

*The bottom line*: Although priced well for a large 3D TV, the Sharp LC-LE745U series can't muster the 2D picture quality to earn our recommendation as a good value.

More here at CNET.


----------

